
Ask HN: Should I open source my Genome? - virtuallynathan
I had my full Exome sequenced by Genos Research. What would the pros and cons be of open sourcing this data? What license should I use if I do it?<p>Its an annotated VFC file, if that matters.
======
cevi
If you're going to open source it, you may as well put it in a big repository
such as [http://www.personalgenomes.org/](http://www.personalgenomes.org/)

Pros: mad scientists can make use of your genome. Cons: your health insurance
provider might make use of your genome.

